# Nude Photography



## That One Guy (Mar 16, 2008)

I decided to try nude photography for the first time today. my clients seemed very shocked to see me naked while shooting their family portrait session. 

has this happened to anyone else who decided to try nude photography?


----------



## Alpha (Mar 16, 2008)

Could be worse...a nude family portrait.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Mar 16, 2008)

Haha. 

Good stuff, bud.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Mar 16, 2008)

Alpha said:


> Could be worse...a nude family portrait.



...That's revolutionary...

And kind of Andres Serrano (spelling) of you...


----------



## leila (Mar 16, 2008)

nice! i wonder how the pictures came out... i bet you got some great facial expressions!


----------



## That One Guy (Mar 16, 2008)

They were a little surprised but I explained to them that I am a professional and I am up to date on the latest techniques. Since it was pretty cool outside, I also had to explain shrinkage to them as well.


----------



## asherexplore (Mar 16, 2008)

hmmm..
i've never thought of useing my ghostly pale parts as a reflector before, but that might work in a pinch.


----------



## Puscas (Mar 16, 2008)

*insert witty tripod joke here*






pascal


----------



## That One Guy (Mar 16, 2008)

after a while the whole family seemed to relax a bit. grandma said she was a bit of a photog and so i let her take over for a while. poor thing, i don't her eyesight is what it once was. i kept having to tell her "hey! that's not the release cable you've got there!".


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 16, 2008)

oh my god!!

:lmao:


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Mar 16, 2008)

I needed a good laugh after the weekend I have had!!!!!


----------



## That One Guy (Mar 16, 2008)

I don't even want to go into where I had to put my business cards. Damn things are sharp. 

NOTE TO SELF: Order nerf business cards from now on.


----------



## Ajay (Mar 16, 2008)

Did all of their expressions look something like this:

:stun:


----------



## Txaggie08 (Mar 16, 2008)

probably started with 

then went to :er:

then went to :lmao:


Sorry this was to funny not to stick my two cents in....


----------



## Emerana (Mar 16, 2008)

this is the best topic ever!


----------



## That One Guy (Mar 16, 2008)

but grandma's looked like this 

they had to put on their :geek: to get a good look at my equipment.


----------



## phoenix_rising (Mar 16, 2008)

Wow... Only on TPF


----------



## That One Guy (Mar 16, 2008)

I just got a great idea!! The next time I do this I am going to cut a small hole in the reflector and use my d### to hold it. Heh... I'm always thinking.


----------



## That One Guy (Mar 16, 2008)

At the end of the session I was exhausted from being groped by granny and the stress of the whole thing. I decided it was time to sit down and relax and wouldn't you know it, some little SOB left his toy rocket on the park bench. 15 minutes later and with the aid of a couple of men and a pair of vise grips, the foreign, yet somewhat pleasing, object was removed.

I just stood by the bench, smoking a cigarette, and reflected on the day's events.


----------



## CanonSnob (Mar 16, 2008)

here you go... 



   0:55


----------



## MissMia (Mar 16, 2008)

CanonSnob said:


> here you go... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBG8RhmW_N8&feature=related 0:55


 

:lmao:  Whatever it takes to get the shot!


----------



## Ajay (Mar 16, 2008)

CanonSnob said:


> here you go... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBG8RhmW_N8&feature=related 0:55


 
LOL!  Must've been That One Guy's inspiration.


Is it just me or does the guy in the clip look like the Fear Factor host?


----------



## MarcusM (Mar 17, 2008)

CanonSnob said:


> here you go... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBG8RhmW_N8&feature=related   0:55



What the heck camera body is he using in the beginning?? I've never seen a white SLR.


----------

